# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Any Idea What Justin Amash Will do Now?

## trey4sports

I am curious as to what Justin's next move will be. I don't really know much about his district but I know it skews heavy R. Do you guys think he will run for re-election now that he is in the LP? It would be monumental if he could somehow win the election. If he loses maybe he could run for state rep as an LP candidate? I would just hate for us to lose a great defender of liberty.

----------


## Matt Collins

Probably get a gig on MSNBC or CNN.

----------


## cruzrulez

He will write articles for the national review.

----------


## phill4paul

48 to 60 hr a week at a manufacturing plant @ 16 an hour.

----------


## Sammy

CNN contributor!

----------


## Swordsmyth

He will get his 30 pieces of silver in the form of an M$M job or a book deal, that is the usual method.

----------


## tebowlives

At least he wont be a sellout and support the big spender and war monger Trump.

----------


## Slutter McGee

> At least he wont be a sellout and support the big spender and war monger Trump.


I know this post is half a year old. But I have been gone a long time. Are you fuK !NG retarded?

Edit Reason: To make my cursing very clear and to avoid the filter

----------


## tebowlives

> I know this post is half a year old. But I have been gone a long time. Are you fuK !NG retarded?
> 
> Edit Reason: To make my cursing very clear and to avoid the filter


You should stay gone you gutless sellout

Explain to me how Amash votes to lower spending and get government out of our lives is bad and Trump increasing spending is good? You're in  the wrong forum. You should be in the bought and paid for government bot forum.

----------


## oyarde

Hoping Amash runs in the Dem primary for Pres 2024

----------


## tebowlives

He can grab Gabbard as his running mate. That pair would be better than any primary winner in my lifetime.

----------


## trey4sports

He will be running for LP nom. in '24. He will be the "pragmatic" candidate in the LP. The MiCaucs will have control of the LP by then and I doubt Amash will be able to get the nom. Might get VP slot though. I'm all in for Dave Smith. Google him if you are unfamiliar. Part Of The Problem Podcast.

----------


## oyarde

Amash has no chance at any Libertarian nominations. Be wasting his time . Yang could get it though if he ran .

----------


## Slutter McGee

> You should stay gone you gutless sellout
> 
> Explain to me how Amash votes to lower spending and get government out of our lives is bad and Trump increasing spending is good? You're in  the wrong forum. You should be in the bought and paid for government bot forum.


war monger trump: the first president in a long ass time who got us in no new wars. Go f..u..c..k yourself.

EDIT: 2008 vs 2019. gutless sell out? Go take your penis and stick it in your anus.

----------


## tebowlives

> war monger trump: the first president in a long ass time who got us in no new wars. Go f..u..c..k yourself.


So he didn't kill less, it's that he didn't kill more. Only a demented sellout would have that outlook
Shouldnt you be giving Trump your daily reach around?




> EDIT: 2008 vs 2019. gutless sell out? Go take your penis and stick it in your anus.


Can't do that right now. It's in your wife. She wanted to know what it's like to be with a man. She said it's much better than being with a teocon

----------

